# Help me buy the right Star wars and LOTR trilogy



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

These movies I've only watched bits and pieces... never one straight through expect for the 99' movie. Its time I sit down and watch them all.

BUT... there are so many versions out there I want to make sure I'm buying the edition(s) that offer the best IQ and PQ.

Anybody know which ones I need to buy?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

VHS THX Remasters. Fast Forward to about 8:30 (so you don't have to watch the interviews). These are the last versions available that have been remastered using THX processes, but do not have the additional content added after George discovered that my childhood could be destroyed using bad CGI. 

If you're feeling saucy, you can produce your own "despecialized editions". Google can help. 

If you're not that concerned, all the DVD versions are essentially the same.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

uh... what?

Sorry let me clarify... Blu-Ray edition


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

LOTR Extended Version: http://www.amazon.com/The-Lord-Rings-Fellowship-Extended/dp/B0026L7H20

Star Wars Trilogy DVD(They will be expensive for the set $100-200 on ebay, unless you buy them separately): http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EN71DG?
psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

This is how they look separately: http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-4-D..._UL160_SR131,160_&refRID=0RVKV2FSTGWHVBAH6NRX


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Also I would try Amazon UK, as sometimes they are much cheaper than the US one. No Duty if the order is under $200 (might be even higher now, but it used to be $200).


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

uh... i'm not paying 200 or even 100 on a vhs or dvd... What is wrong with this? http://www.amazon.com/Star-Trilogy-..._UL160_SR132,160_&refRID=108Q0HJ1STETQ6W3XA2G

the LOTR extended version seems like it offers the highest bitrate video quality. Kinda $ for that. hmm... ugh. for 20 I can get the non extended version. I think I may just have to wait for the 4K versions of these before I invest highly.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

'A New Hope revisited' is probably the best version of the original out there. You'll be waiting a while (if ever) to see ep 4/5 redone but it's by far the best/purists version.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Anywhere you go to buy DVD/Blu-Ray will have what amounts to the same versions of the movies... unless you follow either of my first two pieces of advice (which, admittedly, you'd have to be insane to do). 

As for LOTR, do you really need to watch Frodo and Sam walk even farther? Yes? Extended version. No? Theatrical release.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

DqMcClain said:


> Anywhere you go to buy DVD/Blu-Ray will have what amounts to the same versions of the movies... unless you follow either of my first two pieces of advice (which, admittedly, you'd have to be insane to do). As for LOTR, do you really need to watch Frodo and Sam walk even farther? Yes? Extended version. No? Theatrical release.


Check out revised before you say that:
https://swrevisited.wordpress.com


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Talley said:


> uh... i'm not paying 200 or even 100 on a vhs or dvd... What is wrong with this? http://www.amazon.com/Star-Trilogy-..._UL160_SR132,160_&refRID=108Q0HJ1STETQ6W3XA2G
> 
> the LOTR extended version seems like it offers the highest bitrate video quality. Kinda $ for that. hmm... ugh. for 20 I can get the non extended version. I think I may just have to wait for the 4K versions of these before I invest highly.


I was lucky to get the 1st trilogy Star Wars DVD boxset(looks great and SQ is fantastic.) when it was on sale for $20. I was told by a friend it has the best version. When I read up I got it. For the 2nd SW trilogy I bought them via Ebay/Amazon separately and got them cheap. I recently bought the Bluray version boxset, but have not seen it yet.

I also bought the extended version LOTR on dvd and recently got the on bluray, but have not seen it yet. I want to get the 2nd trilogy on 3D.


----------

